# Sensor infrarrojo bueno, estable y económico



## Montauk

Señores cordial saludo.

Acudo a ustedes para preguntarles si saben como hacer un sensor infrarrojo que me sirva para ver cuando se abre una puerta.

Como es típico en estos sensores, la luz del día los afecta, entonces cómo se soluciona esto?

Agradecería a mi compatriota Li-ion que me colaborara con un esquemático.

No es necesario que entregue un voltaje proporcional a la distancia, solo que diga cuándo el haz de luz es reflejado y cuando no.

La información del sensor sería entregada a un PIC.

De antemano gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## MaMu

Montauk, he leido tu post detenidamente, y según tengo entendido este modelo de la linea Sharp viene con un filtro incorporado (radiaciones), que cumpliria con tus necesidades. Intenta buscar su hoja de datos, es muy conocido y se usa escencialmente en Autómatas Móviles de reconocimiento de terreno.

Sensor Infrarojo ->Sharp GP2D05


----------



## Montauk

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Montauk, he leido tu post detenidamente, y según tengo entendido este modelo de la linea Sharp viene con un filtro incorporado (radiaciones), que cumpliria con tus necesidades. Intenta buscar su hoja de datos, es muy conocido y se usa escencialmente en Autómatas Móviles de reconocimiento de terreno.
> 
> Sensor Infrarojo ->Sharp GP2D05


MaMu, sin embargo ese sensor está costando alrededor de 12 dólares. Lo que ando buscando es el diagrama de uno que no sea muy complicado y que tenga las características mencionadas.

Sin embargo muchas gracias.


----------



## ohbuiles

Otro de la linea SHARP GP1U587Y o similar
Lo que lo hace eficaz contra la luz ambiental es que solo responde a
radiaciones en las cercanias de los 56.8KHz .
El emisor lo puedes hacer con dos diosdos IR y un 555 oscilando
a la frecuencia dicha lo pueds usar en modo barrera o reflex .
Ahh el sensor lo consegui en 2.500 pesos colombianos (+- 1 dolar)
todo el montaje me salio en unos 5 ó  6 dolares.


----------



## luis.arturo

tengo una duda acerca de estos sensores la cual consiste en que si un cuerpo caliente o frio afecta al sensor de infrarrojo.
espera y me puedan ayudar.


----------



## tiopepe123

realmente que necesitas?

1.-Un receptor de mando a distancia de infrarojos. Si no te quieres gastar ni un duro los puedes desoldar de qualquier tele,video o DVD todos trabajan igual, pero antes de quitarlo apuntate las patilla Vcc,masa,datos.


2.-Un detector de personas por calor pyrometric sensor, estos so dificiles de encontrar mejor comprar uno para circuitos de alarma.


----------



## yabo2005

ohbuiles dijo:
			
		

> Otro de la linea SHARP GP1U587Y o similar
> Lo que lo hace eficaz contra la luz ambiental es que solo responde a
> radiaciones en las cercanias de los 56.8KHz .
> El emisor lo puedes hacer con dos diosdos IR y un 555 oscilando
> a la frecuencia dicha lo pueds usar en modo barrera o reflex .
> Ahh el sensor lo consegui en 2.500 pesos colombianos (+- 1 dolar)
> todo el montaje me salio en unos 5 ó  6 dolares.



saludos.  escribo para hacer una consulta con el sensor SHARP GP1U587Y  se puede hacer algun tipo de circuito para un sensor de reflexion para medir distancias para aplicarselo a nu robot?, yo realice un montaje con un 555 y un dido emisor infrarojo pero la salida de este sensor se mantiene la mayor parte del tiempo en 5V aprox. y para que reciba señal tuve que colo car el LED emisor frente al sensor y cuando recibe la señal baja hasta unos 3V pero no lo he podido configurar como sensor de reflexion, en lo que me puedan colaborar les agradezco.


----------



## hawk360

yabo2005 dijo:
			
		

> ohbuiles dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otro de la linea SHARP GP1U587Y o similar
> Lo que lo hace eficaz contra la luz ambiental es que solo responde a
> radiaciones en las cercanias de los 56.8KHz .
> El emisor lo puedes hacer con dos diosdos IR y un 555 oscilando
> a la frecuencia dicha lo pueds usar en modo barrera o reflex .
> Ahh el sensor lo consegui en 2.500 pesos colombianos (+- 1 dolar)
> todo el montaje me salio en unos 5 ó  6 dolares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos.  escribo para hacer una consulta con el sensor SHARP GP1U587Y  se puede hacer algun tipo de circuito para un sensor de reflexion para medir distancias para aplicarselo a nu robot?, yo realice un montaje con un 555 y un dido emisor infrarojo pero la salida de este sensor se mantiene la mayor parte del tiempo en 5V aprox. y para que reciba señal tuve que colo car el LED emisor frente al sensor y cuando recibe la señal baja hasta unos 3V pero no lo he podido configurar como sensor de reflexion, en lo que me puedan colaborar les agradezco.
Hacer clic para expandir...





Es posible que necesites hacerle pasar más intensidad por el LED emisor para que se produzca una reflexión con suficiente potencia. Que valor tiene la resistencia limitadora de instensidad del LED IR?? Y a que tensión lo alimentas? También puedes empezar probando con objetos más propensos a la reflexión (colores claros y brillantess).


----------



## Aristides

Cómo se utiliza ese tipo de sensores y la frecuencia de trabajo, está explicado en:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/RoboticsSpanish.pdf


----------



## electronicks01

buenas tardes, me gustaria saber cual es el alcance maximo (distancia) de estos sensores,
gracias por surespuesta


----------



## ZOH

He tenido ese problema otras veces, y sinceramente cualquier sensor infrarrojo es afectado por la luz incluso los que dicen tener filtros opticos o moduladores, la mejor solucion para mi es que el emisor se module con una señal senoidal y que en el receptor desacopls la señal de la componente dc y midas la amplitud, es la forma màs eficiente de hacer eso, yo usaria un opb704.


----------



## rulkasdj

quizas te sirva algo como esto

PD: Lo tengo funcionando con un HC908 en un robot sumo de combate


----------



## karl

Montauk, ¿necesitas realmente que sea infrarojo?, si no quieres un sistema complicado, tal vez te convendría más un Red switch que se dispare cuando la puerta esta cerrada, (o mejor aún, un switch de contacto, como los de los refrigeradores), esos son insensibles a la luz, y si lo colocas en el punto apropiado, son insensibles al sabotaje, ya que quedan siempre protegidos por la puerta.

yabo2005, he visto que aumentan el rango del sensor poniendo capacitores electroliticos entre la salida de datos y la tierra, a costa de la velocidad de reacción del mismo, sin embargo eso es lo que se pone en los sensores de presencia de los robots de Sumo por estas tierras.

jose512, por dos dolares más le doy papas grandes y refresco con refill 
solo jugaba, los sensores de los que se habla usan un fotodiodo conectado con un amplificador/pasabandas que conecta la salida a tierra cuando recibe una señal Infraroja de la frecuencia especificada, para usarlo tienes que poner una resistencia elevada (470Kohms o más) y una serie de capacitores para mejorar su salida, el codigo para usarlo es algo así como:
espera:
btfss pB,0 ;nuestro sensor esta en el puerto B, pin 0
goto deteccion
goto espera

deteccion
aqui pones lo que quieras que haga el micro cuando se detecta algo

si quieres modular la frecuencia de transmisión, entonces necesitas hacer una rutina que prenda un pin, espere un tiempo determinado y lo apague, ajustando la frecuencia del mismo por las pausas.
algo así como :
inicio:
bsf pb,1
call retardo
btfss pb,1
goto detecion
call retardo
bcf pb,1
call retardo
call retardo
goto inicio

retardo:;este retardo nos da un tiempo de 1 segundo, ajusta para dar el tiempo correcto
movlw 0xff
movwf conta1
ciclogrande:
movlw 0xff
movwf conta2
ciclochico:
(10 lineas con nop)
decfsz conta2
goto ciclochico
decfsz conta1
goto ciclogrande
return

mas o menos asi


----------



## Fredy2009

hola q tal a todos
Estoy pensandoen  hacer una alarma con dioodos infrarojos y quisiera saber cual es el alcance maximo  que tienen estos diodos.

De antemano gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## boxo15

hola tengo una duda como puedo afectar un sensor infrarrojo con un emisor o receptor infrarrojo?


----------



## boxo15

hola tengo un chasis quiero hacer un receptor y emisor infrarrojo pero esta pieza que les muestro en que circuito la puedo usar en el emisor o receptor? 
aqui les dejo el diagrama del receptor y emisor que quiero construir
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisor-infrarojo.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/recepcion-infrarojo.htm

tengo una duda con cual de los 2 circuitos que mensione anteriormente me servira para alterar o afectar sensores infrarrojos?


----------



## boxo15

miren me e encontrado este dispo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/bloqueadorcontrol.htm
que dice que bloque la señal del control remoto yo lo que pregunto este circuito me podra alterar sensores infrarrojos?


----------



## Zener 007

Buenas:
   Paso a comentarles, tengo armado, por recomendacion de Rulkasdj, cuatro de estos sensores en un proyecto similar al suyo, la verdad es q funcionan muy bien, y, si bien la distancia de conmutacion no es grande, para lo q necesitás alacanza y sobra. En cuanto a la luz ambiente, existen filtros plasticos como los utilizados den lo Rx de los TV o en los controles remotos, tendrías q ir probando con alguno de esos.


----------



## RAUU

Alguen me ayuda con su hoja de datos del ic. Sht2221


----------



## matiasn

Hola! he armado un sensor infrarrojo con un circuito super simple, el emisor directamente a la bateria en serie con una resistencia y el receptor: un fotodiodo y un transistor 2n2222 conectados en serie con una resistencia de 20Khom.  y veo los resultados a travez de la intensidad de un led. 

Mas alla del circuito mi pregunta es la siguiente. he observado como varia la intensidad del led dependiendo la distancia a la que ponga al emisor del receptor, es decir a medida que acerco el emisor mi led aumenta de intensidad. Como puedo evitar este efecto y hacer que mi led pase de un estado al otro sin esa transición? es decir: como puedo hacer para que yo pueda setear una determinada distancia a la cual el led se encienda de repente y no que se vaya aumentando su intensidad. 

(no importa el primer estado del led debido a la luz del ambiente). 

Espero haberme explicado bien 

Saludos


----------



## ulisescalde

matiasn dijo:


> Hola! he armado un sensor infrarrojo con un circuito super simple, el emisor directamente a la bateria en serie con una resistencia y el receptor: un fotodiodo y un transistor 2n2222 conectados en serie con una resistencia de 20Khom.  y veo los resultados a travez de la intensidad de un led.
> 
> Mas alla del circuito mi pregunta es la siguiente. he observado como varia la intensidad del led dependiendo la distancia a la que ponga al emisor del receptor, es decir a medida que acerco el emisor mi led aumenta de intensidad. Como puedo evitar este efecto y hacer que mi led pase de un estado al otro sin esa transición? es decir: como puedo hacer para que yo pueda setear una determinada distancia a la cual el led se encienda de repente y no que se vaya aumentando su intensidad.
> 
> (no importa el primer estado del led debido a la luz del ambiente).
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien
> 
> Saludos



Yo te entiendo porque eso mismo quiero... has podido solucionar el problema??


----------

